# new fry



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

watch them develop...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry are they lab fry?


great shots as usual


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Nope...gonna have to watch this space to see them develop. 

this is the lab fry...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Can we guess?
is it a lamprologus species? ocellatus maybe.

Congratulations. I like games more than wait and seeing haha.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

hmmmm,,, i'm thinking baby Dolphins


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

fish_luva said:


> hmmmm,,, i'm thinking baby Dolphins


I'm thinking your right. I now remember those mouthbrooding pics.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

that's 2 for blue dolphins....  I like these guess the fry games....Great idea rice burner.....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Y'all paying attention to what I post? 'shucks.

This week...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

week 2









how about these?



































stripped yesterday from 2 different moms. I'd guess they were spawned a week or less apart. Another one had eggs still. It's a busy tank. lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

latest pics


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Not much change till they mature more.

species A

























species B


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Species B/labs in the grow out...









some of their older siblings

















and the females are holding again.... lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Some of Species A are beginning to show some distinction/markings...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow... what kind of camera do you use to take gorgeous shots like that?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks. It's not really about the camera, an Olympus DSLR, it's about the lens and lighting. Tamron 90mm manual focus lens and external flash used in different ways.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

more recent shot









and some new addition...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh I love that orange guy!


----------

